# A frank look at the GTR



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

Situation: Well after a long day with the GTR Demo (which only had 35 miles on it by the way) and going through the whole box of tricks which the car has, I was left with some doubts before I left the dealership.
I must give credit to the sales guy ( name withheld ) who allowed me to do everything I needed too; to insure my understanding of the car and it's astounding capability.

I was very impressed with the Car, no doubt about it, power and Pick-up , general driving behaviour, and road cred, were great. I found it easy to drive both quick and slow. I want one YES but.

Downside:
In general Dealerships treatment of it's customers. 
After reading a lot of dissatisfied customer complaints and speaking to some personally and reading the vast amount of faults developing with *NO franchised back-up* is beyond belief.

The vast discrepancies in Servicing Costs across the Nissan network!!!!

The Slow response to some customers Car faults which have taken them *OFF the road* for some considerable time with little or NO feed back!!!

I have spent time reading on this and other forums specifically for the GTR, and being a member of many many more forums, I know how things go, and some trolls being constantly winging, but I do *NOT* find that here, just genuine people loving a Car which seems to rarely run perfect for long!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am thinking as a "prospective customer" of airing my findings to Nissan UK or going direct to Nissan with my concerns and see just what if anything they have planned to do to*put things right*.

I have time to wait and see what improves as I am looking to the end of this year to get some use from the car I have now.

I would like to thank you guys for your enthusiastic and honest input.:thumbsup:


----------



## Godders (Oct 7, 2009)

Hi,

I think that is a pretty reasonable position. I think to be honest you have to weigh one up against the other. To me the benefits to disadvantage ratio is 70/30 and I would add poor paint quality, parts costs and stupid pedestrian protection system to your list of issues.

Having said all that to me the car is still amazing value, fantastic fun and I wouldn’t be without it.

The best thing you could do is write to the dealer and Nissan and tell them that. They need to know they have to sort our real issues if they plan to make a real splash in this market.

Business Kinder Garden, First Day, Rule One; listen to your customers.

PS; I’d still say b**er it and buy one… but please write to them first


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

Running it through franchised dealers is going to be frustrating and/or expensive.

Just reflashing the ECU, fitting a midpipe to improve the exhaust note if that is your thing, and using aftermarket fluids/friction materials/labour makes it easier to accept it as a vehicle that is only 0.8 seconds behind the quarter mile time of a Veyron and whose engine costs about as much as a set of Veyron tyres.

I do believe that with separate fluid compartments in the transmission, more cooling to the diffs, and the right coolant, these items could have been made "lifetime" (or long time) fill. Brake fluid is every other year just life a shopping car, and the filters/plugs last a decent time. The timing gear is chain not belt driven so maintenance free. Then it just needs non-cartel tyre prices and cheaper pedestrian safety system repair costs.

The differences in expenses to "normal" cars then come down to predictable ones like friction materials and the expected more frequent but cheap oil changes. Insurance, tax and depreciation are unremarkable for a car of this type.

As the car stands, the only stupidity fundamental to its design is the way it likes transmission oil changes due to a shared compromise fluid.


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

GTR ownership is a bit like Alfa Romeo ownership. you know it doesn't make rational sense to buy one. You know its gonna to give you grief when you do, and you know ultimately it ain't gonna be cheap

But doing it, somehow, is one of the greatest feelings a car can give

Mook


----------



## apj30 (Jun 26, 2009)

Frankly speaking I think it's the best car in the world.

Within my price bracket anyway.

Which is why I have one


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

I use tuners and i know what I'm going to get

generally half the cost as well


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

There is nothing inherently wrong with the car, nor is there anything inherently wrong with the dealerships service and even nissans back up, its a nissan, so you get nissan reliablilty, nissan dealerships, and nissan customer care, thats what your buying in to, not porsche, not ferrari but nissan.

This IS NOT why I purchased a GTR, I went for a GTR because its the latest, fastest and best day to day supercar money can buy PLUS the fact that you can tune the hell out of it for an all together better driving experience.

Dont buy one if you can't afford to put petrol it in, service it or change the tyres, otherwise GO FOR IT you wont regret it :thumbsup:


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

GTRSTAR said:


> There is nothing inherently wrong with the car, nor is there anything inherently wrong with the dealerships service and even nissans back up, its a nissan, so you get nissan reliablilty, nissan dealerships, and nissan customer care, thats what your buying in to, not porsche, not ferrari but nissan.
> 
> This IS NOT why I purchased a GTR, I went for a GTR because its the latest, fastest and best day to day supercar money can buy PLUS the fact that you can tune the hell out of it for an all together better driving experience.
> 
> Dont buy one if you can't afford to put petrol it in, service it or change the tyres, otherwise GO FOR IT you wont regret it :thumbsup:


I am hooked thats for sure, I have prepared myself with KY to be shafted, just not yet.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

JohnE90M3 said:


> Situation: Well after a long day with the GTR Demo (which only had 35 miles on it by the way) and going through the whole box of tricks which the car has, I was left with some doubts before I left the dealership.
> I must give credit to the sales guy ( name withheld ) who allowed me to do everything I needed too; to insure my understanding of the car and it's astounding capability.
> 
> I was very impressed with the Car, no doubt about it, power and Pick-up , general driving behaviour, and road cred, were great. I found it easy to drive both quick and slow. I want one YES but.
> ...


John, I have to strongly disagree with you on some of the points you raise.

1. Middlehursts have treated me exceptionally well over the last 12 months. They even had a low loader taking my GTR away within 45 minutes of the driver's window being smashed by a scrotbag last year. Never had that service from a BMW or Porker dealer.

2. There are not VAST amounts of faults developing on UK GTRs. There are a few cars which have had transmission issues, some with squeely brakes, but there are over 270 owners listed in this thread alone, and how many of these guys have discussed any faults with their cars? 
My car has 12k on it, 4 track days, 2 CATDT courses, and lots of spirited road driving. I've enjoyed those events with 20+ GTR owners, and the only faults in all of those cars? Jeff's very noisy clicking issue mentioned on these forums, and the white paint issue on early white GTRs. The paint issue was solved by the franchised dealers before Nissan UK had any input. As for the clicking issue, that definitely seems a work in progress but that's why we have a 3 year warranty.

3. To say that out GTRs "dont run perfectly for long" is *WRONG WRONG WRONG*. The hundreds of us with no problems are the SILENT MAJORITY. 


4. My GTR has been running a custom tune and titanium zorst for 10 of its 12k. I have had zero problems and 99.9% of GTR owner I have met havent had an issue either.


At the end of the day you are entitled to your own opinion which you have based upon a few folks who have had issues. 

My opinion, on the other hand, is based upon my own personal experience and that of 20+ other GTR owners who I have had the pleasure to meet over the last 12 months.

Whether you buy one or not bothers me little, but I am annoyed when people post polarised comments which do reflect the reality of the situation.

There are a few folks out there with issues, as there will be with any car. For instance a quick check of E92 M3 owners' forums we find this thread..

M3 mechanical issues

Lots of folks having issues with dealerships, their own cars, and the lack of fixes.

Did it stop you buying an M3?

Nope.


----------



## rblvjenkins (Mar 8, 2008)

I couldn't agree with charles charlie's post above more.

I've done 10k in a year, no problems whatsoever, Middlehurst have been great and when the free service pick ups stop it'll go to Litchfields, who again have been great, albeit just to fit a new steering wheel so far.

The AP map from Ben Linney at GTC has transformed performance, and the Milltek y-pipe has got the sound right, all for less than a grand.

The only real problem with the car is coming on this forum sometimes and reading the complete b**x that some moaners post. They are the sort of people that would complain bitterly if they won the lottery because it wasn't a roll-over week.

Try buying a Ferrari or Lamborghini and you'll see what customer service is - non-existent unless you pay through the nose. Trust me - I know.


----------



## londongtr (Dec 8, 2009)

I think a lot of the problem is the first place people go to when there are issues is the internet these days - if you look at the 1,500+ drivers in the UK plus probably another 5-6,000 who live in countries where they might use forums such as this (i'm excluding non English language posters as i can't speak Kanji) - you might have 10-20 legitimate concerns in the areas you said.

Many others like me just jump in with stuff that isn't important enough to post about but which reflects the opinion I have - for example I bought mine from the Kent HPC - nothing fundementally wrong with them however I didn't get a call asking how it was going and I thought that sloppy - not that important but i mentioned it....at the end of the day these guys are Nissan dealerships who are learning how to be high performance car dealerships and sometimes there are mistakes.

However in 5 months of owning the car i've not had a niggle really.

Nothing in life is perfect, and the old adage of you get what you pay for applies - i don't have the money to be flown to Modena to chose my F599 - if i did i would be appawled with not being called back but i didn't i bought a car just as fast with more street cred for a fraction of the price.

I think it's good value - and am happy to recommend the car to anyone.


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

charles charlie said:


> John, I have to strongly disagree with you on some of the points you raise.
> 
> 1. Middlehursts have treated me exceptionally well over the last 12 months. They even had a low loader taking my GTR away within 45 minutes of the driver's window being smashed by a scrotbag last year. Never had that service from a BMW or Porker dealer.
> 
> ...


 CC I am very pleased you have bought your input into the equation, Middlehurst are a very long way for me to get too but it looks like they will be my next port of call, I so pleased the majority are more than satisfied with the car as it will be my next purchase.
My opinion is obviously based on "read threads" throughout the GTR forums, so forgive me for thinking *most are unhappy* but thats how it reads.
Of course you guys know your brand and the people you have delt with and I hope *all* the dealerships perform as yours has.
I have had no problems with new cars in the past so I hope to have a great experience with this, fingers crossed.:thumbsup:


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

rblvjenkins said:


> I couldn't agree with charles charlie's post above more.
> 
> I've done 10k in a year, no problems whatsoever, Middlehurst have been great and when the free service pick ups stop it'll go to Litchfields, who again have been great, albeit just to fit a new steering wheel so far.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for your input and back-up of the brand, it makes *me* as a prospective purcher more comfortable hearing positive feed back.


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

In my defence I have 
only (as many other have done)used these forums and One dealerships input to give *an impression*.
so I think I can be excused for jumping to conclusions about this car, I buy my cars outright and £60K just does not grow on trees, so I look for feed back as anyone would do.
Anyway it has caused a debate all be it not too painful I hope, and still has me keen to own one.:thumbsup:


----------



## speedyK (Mar 4, 2009)

I have been waiting for GT-R ownership since I learned of its existence back in 2006.

I was the first person, to my knowledge, to test drive a GT-R in Switzerland early last year. I _loved_ it.

I hoped that an early one would be in my price range this Spring.

But then the euro-spec engione debacle occurred – with Nissan apparently sitting on it and keeping quiet until ever more engine blow-ups made it clear that something must be wrong. 

Then the transmissions started failing – mainly on the autobahns. And warranties being refused for ridiculous reasons.

One Swiss guy has had an engine failure and *two* transmission failures. His dealer has advised him that the warranty is void because he has lowered suspension and wheelspacers. The irony being that GT-R dealers have quite happily been putting wheelspacers on customer cars and doing tuning.

The spontaneous pedestrian safety firing business is just another thing to cause niggling doubts about the car. Is it too clever for its own good?

This sort of thing finally got too much for me – particularly as my local dealer appears, from the comments of many owners, not to understand what the words "customer service" mean.

I know some owners have come from Lambos, Ferraris or new 997 TTs – or even have those in addition to a GT-R, but for those of us who do being a petrolhead on a more modest budget, the prospect of being left "high and dry" with big repair bills is not a great motivator to get a GT-R.

I'm currently watching and waiting - and, with heavy heart, chose a similarly priced 997 C4S instead of the Nissan. I have to say that the Porsche has been very competent so far – and faultless. 

From what I've read on the various forums, I think the UK dealers are better than many others (there are quite a lot of euro owners who a re VERY unhappy about the treatment they've received). 

Furthermore, the UK cars did not have the engine problem, so you've been spared a lot of grief. 

Last, but probably by no means least, – now don't take this the wrong way(!) – cars running on the unrestricted german autobahns i.r.o. 300 km/h for considerable lengths of time are going to lead a harder life than UK cars doing mostly around 130 km/h and the odd track day. It may be that some problems, such as transmission, have _yet to appear _ or may never appear on the less taxed UK cars!

If Nissan would sort out – *honestly and openly* - the issues that the euro cars are having – honour their warranties without trying to wriggle out on unconvincing details, then I might yet be tempted to get a GT-R. But not yet.

In the UK, GT-Rs are far cheaper than here in Switzerland. Were I a UK resident, I would take the risk :thumbsup:


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

I still can't think of a better all round everyday performance car for under £120K.
My only concerns are the 2nd and 3rd year service costs, OEM parts costs and some of the dealers (with notable exceptions) not being customer focused. 
The car far outweighs these negatives. It really is outstanding.:thumbsup:


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

paul__k said:


> I still can't think of a better all round everyday performance car for under £120K.
> My only concerns are the 2nd and 3rd year service costs, OEM parts costs and some of the dealers (with notable exceptions) not being customer focused.
> The car far outweighs these negatives. It really is outstanding.:thumbsup:


 Funny thing Paul, I have a few hours in this monster and can't get by it, it seems to draw you to it, were as all the cars I have bought new have been wanted but not yearned for.:chuckle:


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

My car has been faultless and everything I thought it would be. 15 months in now, several track days and all!

Middlehurst look after mine too, and no complaints about them either. Go and see their GTR workshop:bowdown1:

Dealer experience maybe a bit more 'gritty' than your average beemer outlet, but is right where it counts.

Agree with others that the problem cases are isolated and not representative.

How come you didn't get the GTR when you bought your MY10 beemer?


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

Zed Ed said:


> My car has been faultless and everything I thought it would be. 15 months in now, several track days and all!
> 
> Middlehurst look after mine too, and no complaints about them either. Go and see their GTR workshop:bowdown1:
> 
> ...


 I had not been in a position to only need two comfortable seats then, so bought the M3 E90 Saloon, things changing now, by the time to change comes it will be ok for me to buy the GTR.


----------



## CJay (Mar 23, 2008)

Ive owned my GTR since Sept 2009 and I would describe myself as a quite demanding Customer (Like to be treated fair) when it comes to my purchases, Ive got to say my GTR hasnt missed a beat and I have Not experienced or had any faults minor or niggly :thumbsup: the car is well put together in comparison with all that ive owned :thumbsup: Love it 

Dealerships ive dealt with very pleasant but not faultless  similar to Ford / Vauxhall ....inconsistent from one HPC to another im guessing, wheras some Brands are more consistant across the dealerships. 

CJ


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

CJay said:


> Ive owned my GTR since Sept 2009 and I would describe myself as a quite demanding Customer (Like to be treated fair) when it comes to my purchases, Ive got to say my GTR hasnt missed a beat and I have Not experienced or had any faults minor or niggly :thumbsup: the car is well put together in comparison with all that ive owned :thumbsup: Love it
> 
> Dealerships ive dealt with very pleasant but not faultless  similar to Ford / Vauxhall ....inconsistent from one HPC to another im guessing, wheras some Brands are more consistant across the dealerships.
> 
> CJ


CJay, who did you buy your car from?.
One question to all, do Middlehurst buy and sell BMW?, or do get it "underwritten" as some others do.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

JohnE90M3 said:


> In my defence I have
> only (as many other have done)used these forums and One dealerships input to give *an impression*.
> so I think I can be excused for jumping to conclusions about this car, I buy my cars outright and £60K just does not grow on trees, so I look for feed back as anyone would do.
> Anyway it has caused a debate all be it not too painful I hope, and still has me keen to own one.:thumbsup:


Like I said in my post earlier, I had to pull you up on your opening post as it did not reflect the vast majority of GTR owners' experience. It was not aimed solely at you, but more in frustration at the continual dribble of drivel that permeates the internet about the GTR. Chocolate transmissions, warranty denials etc etc.

The internet is a place of polarised opinions, lovers and haters wherever you go, but amongst all of that there are some of us who try to keep things in perspective and hopefully maintain some balance.

I am not a brand monkey, nor am I a fool. I've owned Beemers, Mercs, Minis, Porkers and I have an opinion about each of those ownership experiences, some good, mostly bad!

My ownership experience thus far of my GTR has been one of overwhelming joy. Never in 20 years of driving has a car made me smile each and every time I am in it, and made me glad I forked out 55k of my hard earned cash. Never has a car generated such admiration and genuine interest from everyday folks. 

Believe me when I say that some people will look at you in your M3 and mutter not very nice things about you, based solely upon a stereotype that accompanies that model. I had that in my old E36 M3 evo, and my Boxster S.

The GTR is totally different. You will have total strangers approaching you in petrol stations asking about it. You will have neighbours you've never met knocking on your door asking if you can take their 10 year old son out for a spin, like I had last weekend.

Not a sneer or jealous glance from other car drivers, just open mouths, thumbs up, and mobile phone photo opportunities.

When all that is happening around you, you'll look back on the few bleating voices and laugh.

Because that's what I do every time I drive my GTR.


----------



## CJay (Mar 23, 2008)

JohnE90M3 said:


> CJay, who did you buy your car from?.
> One question to all, do Middlehurst buy and sell BMW?, or do get it "underwritten" as some others do.


I purchased from Westway in Oxford and like so many HPCs they have had many changes of GTR Sales staff (Ive lost track of whos there) but i have been fortunate to have dealt with Ollie from Day one, I notice that Westway have had some bad press on here but from my experience they have been very good apart from my Delivery day I was not impressed :bawling: ive had better when buying a humble Vauxhall, Ollie recovered the situation though but whats done is done.

My 12k or 1 year svc is due in Sept and I will take it to Westway although now I have a choice because Slough are an HPC and are local to me, so I will compare prices :thumbsup:

CJ


----------



## CJay (Mar 23, 2008)

I echo Charles charlies every word :thumbsup: and more ....so many people (Young and Old) either stop and talk to me about my GTR or Wave / Shout and a Bus driver the other week stopped his Full Bus with loads of traffic behind him just to shout Love ur Motor :thumbsup: 
At he end of the month I am taking a Neighbours Son who is 15 to his School Prom because he just Loves my GTR, I only know these people to nod too  

*charles charlies quote:* The GTR is totally different. You will have total strangers approaching you in petrol stations asking about it. You will have neighbours you've never met knocking on your door asking if you can take their 10 year old son out for a spin, like I had last weekend.

Not a sneer or jealous glance from other car drivers, just open mouths, thumbs up, and mobile phone photo opportunities.

When all that is happening around you, you'll look back on the few bleating voices and laugh.

Because that's what I do every time I drive my GTR.

CJ


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

charles charlie said:


> Like I said in my post earlier, I had to pull you up on your opening post as it did not reflect the vast majority of GTR owners' experience. It was not aimed solely at you, but more in frustration at the continual dribble of drivel that permeates the internet about the GTR. Chocolate transmissions, warranty denials etc etc.
> 
> The internet is a place of polarised opinions, lovers and haters wherever you go, but amongst all of that there are some of us who try to keep things in perspective and hopefully maintain some balance.
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: CC you really are pushing me into "early Brand swapping" I must hold back, I must hold back:nervous:


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

paul__k said:


> I still can't think of a better all round everyday performance car for under £120K.
> My only concerns are the* 2nd and 3rd year service costs*, OEM parts costs and some of the dealers (with notable exceptions) not being customer focused.
> The car far outweighs these negatives. It really is outstanding.:thumbsup:


Why? What happens at the 2nd and 3rd year services? Can't be close to the (pre-F430) Ferrari "cambelts every 3 years" nonsense!


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

David.Yu said:


> Why? What happens at the 2nd and 3rd year services? Can't be close to the (pre-F430) Ferrari "cambelts every 3 years" nonsense!


And they spend all that money on a Ferrari, and they still look like a complete ****! 

My car has an underside rattle when the suspension is in comfort mode (and it isn't comfortable), and a different rattle when idling.

The drivers door clangs when I close it because the window is loose.

Both of these problems were reported to Marshall's in Cambridge, and both were not fixed. Don't take a lawn mower to Marshall's. Ever. uke:

The windscreen has three stone chips, one of which is going to spread. It can't be repaired because the inside is cracked too.

The paint is rubbish. Stone chipped for England in 4500 miles. Doh!

All of these issues are not peculiar to the GT-R. Any car, purchased new from a stealership with cash, and driven "properly" on UK roads, will suffer similar and identical issues.

All said, it goes like a B&%$ard and I love it love it love it.
Nothing can touch it. Nothing.

Best car for under £120k? Non-sense. Its the best car. Period.
I looked at F360's and F430's. A 360 was boasting that it had all new suspension, and it only had 8k miles on the clock!
And I felt like a complete **** driving it. 

Buy a GT-R, all day long. But remember, it's only a car. The best.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

WingedBeast1968 said:


> And they spend all that money on a Ferrari, and they still look like a complete ****!
> 
> My car has an underside rattle when the suspension is in comfort mode (and it isn't comfortable), and a different rattle when idling.
> 
> ...


The driver's door clang is the Thatcham mandated anti-theft shield. Well known problem that any DECENT dealer will sort. Both my doors were doing it before the 1000 mile optimisation service, Middlehurst retorqued the bolts and it's been blissfully rattle free 11,000 hard miles later.

The Ferrari comment is true for a red one, definitely not true for one in a cool colour. Besides, who cares what other people think? I buy a car for how it makes ME feel, not inconsequential onlookers...


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Me too. But I felt like a **** too! 

The door rattle is definately the window mounting rail. I can see it moving when I close the door (in and out, not up ). It doesn't bother me, and I'd rather it rattled than have another set of monkey grubby finger marks all over my interior.

It makes me chuckle, though, when people come on here comparing the GT-R to saloon class euro boxes. M3? C63? Oh, an ordinary car with a bit more poke is in the same street as a custom built missile? Don't think so.


----------



## ForcedInduction (Dec 8, 2008)

I love the car, however the dealership and aftercare experience is shocking.

My 4 week old GTR has a fauty alarm and rain sensor, I've been calling Westway Nissan nearly daily for the last two weeks, leaving messages with them (as the Service department are always busy) to call me back, but no joy. Piss poor really, and goes hand in hand with a poor customer experience, they have my money, job done!

The car was poorly prepared on delivery day, left to wait nearly an hour from an agreed delivery time...

Hissan HQ need to address this as what is the point of building a technical tour de force if they can't back it up with a good customer experience. And it quite frankly stems from the lack of any incentive to treat a GTR customer any differently from a Micra purchaser, same commission etc. But then again perhaps its a poor Micra experience too.

I feel better now...


----------



## ForcedInduction (Dec 8, 2008)

Furthermore, all cars have issues, but its the way a dealership addresses them that is important.

...going to try calling again now


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

ForcedInduction said:


> Furthermore, all cars have issues, but its the way a dealership addresses them that is important.
> 
> ...going to try calling again now



Send them a letter from your lawyer......then they will wake up and treat you like a customer...hopefully


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

ForcedInduction said:


> Furthermore, all cars have issues, but its the way a dealership addresses them that is important.
> 
> ...going to try calling again now


Some dealers are poor. The concept that dealers should return calls because the customer has a GTR is slightly flawed. Even a Pixo owner won't be paying for you to service the car if you don't get the basics right.

I have lost count of the number of dealers who seem unable to grasp that good service costs nothing. If this isn't right then no quantity of espresso machines will make up for it.

However, once you have a good base-line by all means expand on this with additions for the higher end models.

Now if the above could be tattooed onto every Alfa dealers eye-lids then I might actually consider one of their cars...


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Cris said:


> Some dealers are poor. The concept that dealers should return calls because the customer has a GTR is slightly flawed. Even a Pixo owner won't be paying for you to service the car if you don't get the basics right.
> 
> I have lost count of the number of dealers who seem unable to grasp that good service costs nothing. If this isn't right then no quantity of espresso machines will make up for it.


Although my experience with Nissan (MH) has been good I agree with the above. They must work on the assumption that if you get fed up with one brand, you'll then try another and it goes round in circles. They will always be there to give average service to someone.

I've always worked on the following 2 principles: "It takes a lifetime to get a good reputation but 2 minutes to lose it" and "You're only as good as your last job". As you say, it's a shame that some dealers just can't get the message.


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Although my experience with Nissan (MH) has been good I agree with the above. They must work on the assumption that if you get fed up with one brand, you'll then try another and it goes round in circles. They will always be there to give average service to someone.
> 
> I've always worked on the following 2 principles: "It takes a lifetime to get a good reputation but 2 minutes to lose it" and "You're only as good as your last job". As you say, it's a shame that some dealers just can't get the message.


Spot on. Customer service is the key to building a brand name and, of course, maintaining it.

A good product will only take you so far.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Sad thing is not that the GTR has faults......sad thing is that Nissan is blaming their customers for the faults....trying to void the warranty where ever its possible....short example:.

There is a gearbox that has a broken seal inside....it just can´t hold the oilpressure to shift the gears....does this come from tuning the engine??

No,it doesn´t....

if a GTR is lowered....does this break a seal inside the gearbox?? 

No it doesn´t....

So why do the seals break??

Simply because they are *not up the job*....who build/designed and tested them gearboxes/seals etc...our friends @ Nissan....so they sold the cars with faulty parts inside....:nervous:

Sadly i need my car running and i don´t have the time to take them in front of the court....if i would have the time i would do whatever i can to make them change all gearboxes that break by the usual faults.....its simple,just have a court approved engineer take a look at the usual problems the GTR has..if these faults are the same on some cars,european buyers rights force Nissan to replace them faulty parts....Nissan,remember your engine change programm....you know,it wasn´t done by good will......you where forced to do so.


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

EvolutionVI said:


> Sad thing is not that the GTR has faults......sad thing is that Nissan is blaming their customers for the faults....trying to void the warranty where ever its possible....short example:.
> 
> There is a gearbox that has a broken seal inside....it just can´t hold the oilpressure to shift the gears....does this come from tuning the engine??
> 
> ...


Evolution V1, getting just a tad twitchy how many trannies have gone in the UK?.


----------



## Mouton45 (May 19, 2010)

I've had my GTR for nigh on 3 weeks- goes in for optimisation this week. I smile to myself each time I get in and drive it and thats everyday......looking like I'll do 18k miles a year but the pure pleasure of driving easiy outways the potential problems. Its my mobile office.......

The more you drive them the more you learn about them - push them and they'll reward you ( not that I've gone that hard - optimisation, optimisation......). 

I've had quite a few "fast" street cars aswell as race cars and the GTR is a beast that is stunning to drive. The costs -ok toppy but anything that brings so much pleasure to the driver has to be worth it. In the last 3 weeks the amount of people who have commented on the GTR has been astounding. 

No regrets at all - buy one and you'll be grinning from ear to ear.

I'm off to Italy and Spain in the near future then we'll see..........


----------



## RodB (Mar 19, 2008)

The car is fabulous. The running costs are high, but no more than would be expected from a 500bhp supercar. I have had no problems at all, although the post-delivery service from Marshalls has been patchy at best- funny my delivery date coincided with Dave's departure...?

The car gets lots of interst from others- mostly friendly although there's always some scrote who needs to prove his VXR etc is a lot faster (sigh).

By the way, the best dealer service I've ever had is from a Honda dealership, so it proves that price of car and service levels don't correlate.

Oh ,and if you do get one, have a day with Colin Hoad at CAT. Unless you're a trackday God already, it'll teach you how to drive the thing very well if you pay attention.

Good luck- get one, you'll always regret it if you don't!!


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

RodB said:


> The car is fabulous. The running costs are high, but no more than would be expected from a 500bhp supercar. I have had no problems at all, although the post-delivery service from Marshalls has been patchy at best- funny my delivery date coincided with Dave's departure...?
> 
> The car gets lots of interst from others- mostly friendly although there's always some scrote who needs to prove his VXR etc is a lot faster (sigh).
> 
> ...


 Thanks Rob, by the end of this year I will sort one.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Mook said:


> GTR ownership is a bit like Alfa Romeo ownership. you know it doesn't make rational sense to buy one. You know its gonna to give you grief when you do, and you know ultimately it ain't gonna be cheap
> 
> But doing it, somehow, is one of the greatest feelings a car can give
> 
> Mook


Yep, that about says it all !!!


----------



## Rampant (Jan 27, 2010)

Some of the sentiment implied from owners' comments on this thread really really upsets me.

The GTR is a £55k car (give or take). And yes, it is a comparable alternative to a some other £120k+ performance cars. That much is true.

So the thing that upsets me is that far far far fewer people can afford a £120k car than a £55k car. Precious few who might _stretch _themselves to the £55 car can also then afford to be faced with a bill for £10+ when the gearbox fails and the warranty claim is rejected!

Of course, if you are one of the minority who can afford a £120k car, then you probably wouldn't be overly worried about that possibility - you'd just use a small part of the £60k+ saving you made to fix the fault. The trouble is that the customer shouldn't have to. 

All cars have faults. Some minor, some inconsequential, but others not! The real measure of a product's designers, builders and sellers is how they respond to the faults that become apparent with their products after the point of sale. For potential customers - like myself - to be anxious even in advance of a purchase speaks volumes in itself, does it not? 

We all know that the chances of a gearbox failure are actually quite small. However, there is still a documented chance that it _may _occur and then be unsupported by warranty backup.

Cheerz

Mark H


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

Rampant said:


> Some of the sentiment implied from owners' comments on this thread really really upsets me.
> 
> The GTR is a £55k car (give or take). And yes, it is a comparable alternative to a some other £120k+ performance cars. That much is true.
> 
> ...


 Understand exactly were your coming from, I am going to wait till the end of the year to see how some of these guys claims are delt with and see how the market is at that point.
I still want the car though.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Id love to get one , one day or even now but 

a) Id have to import one, and with no warranty, it really puts me off
b) they all seem to have faults

i dont expect to pay that type of money and worry about when my gearbox or engine will fail and the shocking service nissan seems to give most owners on here


running costs i doubt is much higher than any other GTR really


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Want piece of mind = buy micra
Want best fun ever = buy GTR

There are not legions of disgruntled GTR clients with knackered transmissions or blown engines, getting warranty claims refused. Total bull.

Judging by the Nissan stand at the Canary Wharf Motor Expo today, the GTR most definitely is still THE desirable car!!

Now, how do I get my wife to agree, to my unplanned Le Mans trip.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Zed Ed said:


> Want piece of mind = buy micra
> Want best fun ever = buy GTR
> 
> There are not legions of disgruntled GTR clients with knackered transmissions or blown engines, getting warranty claims refused. Total bull.
> ...


they dont sell that well at auctions in jp tho at the moment

they are a lovely car, i just dont want that little niggle at the back of my mind that says "what if"

il get one at somepoint but theres no rush :thumbsup:

i do only really ever read, my engine blew, or this part isnt designed correctly on the R35 forum


----------



## imattersuk (Nov 28, 2008)

The difference is how any problems are handled which seems to be the biggest issue.

Interesting this thread was started by a current BMW M3 owner, a great car but one word can make owners of previous models shudder, vanos .......lol

It hasn't done the brand any harm because BMW sorted it in a fair manner to preserve image and retain customers. The other well known BMW issue Nikasil linings, BMW were replacing those up to 8 years old and 100k miles on cars with a full main dealer history.

Let's just hope Nissan act in a similar manner in the future, as much as I love the car I doubt they will want to know post 3 years. There is protection now in the revised sale of goods act which gives consumers the right to reasonable expectation of a products performance and durability, do Nissan want to test the law and risk losing a reputation for reliability ?


----------



## imattersuk (Nov 28, 2008)

matty32 said:


> i do only really ever read, my engine blew, or this part isnt designed correctly on the R35 forum


 You have very selective reading skills then and I wonder how much of your opinion (as an importer) is due to the fact that the import market is tiny for the R35 due to it being available in UK spec from a main dealer , hmm


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

imattersuk said:


> You have very selective reading skills then and I wonder how much of your opinion (as an importer) is due to the fact that the import market is tiny for the R35 due to it being available in UK spec from a main dealer , hmm


eh?, i only dip in and out of the R35 forum. i dont own one so it doesnt really relate to myself. ive owned a 32gtr and now have a 34 so the other sections are more relevant to myself.

we have only ever imported a couple of R35GTRs, one of which was RobbieJs
that was when they first came out in japan. Nissan sent legal letters to every importer in the UK (and we recieved their kind letter in jp too) which, (and i wont go into detail) basically said, dont export them from jp. price difference back then / yen rate made sense to alot of people.

there is no market what so ever really for imported R35s anyway, and there never really was. no warranty, buttons in japanese etc. spec is i believe slightly better, with the running lights etc.

all im saying is, they are a fantastic car, extremely quick and have alot of road presence, i just wouldnt want to sink my own money into one at the moment thats all im saying.:thumbsup:


----------



## sync1 (May 26, 2010)

My GTR is on order and i'm trading in my AMG and BMW and do worry about the GTR going wrong/breaking etc and the dealers.

However, i understand that when there is fault with anything people will post about it on the interwebs while the vast majority who are happy won't mention anything...


----------



## JoZeff (Feb 2, 2010)

Just to present a balance the gtr is without doubt the best car I have owned, coming from a BMW m and merc amg background. These are prestige brands and a lot of money has been spent on dealerships and customer services. Nissan are not even close at the moment, they have tried to create a better experience with the hpc's but in the main they have along way to go. The Nissan warrenty and concierge service I believe are decent offerings and do give me piece of mind, but again Nissan are still finding their feet with a new type of car that lends itself to mods. Therefore there is bound to be a period where Nissan have to weight up the aftermarket mods before approval. This takes time. 
The main consideration is what car do you get for your 60k?
There is absolutely no comparisen to a merc or Beemer they are simply not the same beast.


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

sync1 said:


> My GTR is on order and i'm trading in my AMG and BMW and do worry about the GTR going wrong/breaking etc and the dealers.
> 
> However, i understand that when there is fault with anything people will post about it on the interwebs while the vast majority who are happy won't mention anything...


 I am the M3 owner who started this thread, and I am very glad the way it has turned out.
A good out in the open honest discussion of the pros and cons of owning this monster machine, I have read this forum from cover to cover and learned a lot about were to go for what and who to use, it's been fun and informative.
I still want this car and eventually will have one, I will trust that the way I treat the car will reward me with the pleasure so many have had on hear.
The BMW's I have owned of late all new were: 635DS, M6, X635D, and now M3 M-dct E90, NONE have given any trouble at all, and expect to get the same from the GTR.


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 16, 2008)

Car I sold to buy the GT-R was a BMW 335D - an absolutely brilliant die-sel. However not perfect - SATNAV Disc loader failed and a turbo hose blew off. Last one left the car limping - so no perfect - but hey I can live with those type of problems.

As for the GT-R to date - total perfection.

NB: Also had two new Mercs ML / CLK - and I don't rate their back-up either.


----------



## Paul_G (Apr 4, 2008)

OK, my turn I guess. Car brilliant. Agree with all the positives that have been posted. But I too had those niggling worries and then my Pedestrian Safety system went off at 20mph with no collision.....

> 2 weeks have passed. Still no word how Nissan are going to deal with my car. Last I heard was they are waiting for a field engineer.
> Apparently it's going to cost 10k to fix. I say apparently as I have been told this second hand by someone who was at the dealers and questioned what had happened.
> No parts. Minimum wait of 4 weeks, probably more. Car likely to off the road for 2 months. It's not like this hasn't happened before. Why doesn't Nissan at least keep one lot of spares in the country?
> Been loaned a Qasqai, nearly ended up with a Micra. Sick of people asking me whats happening with my car. At least I'm saved the embarassment of driving to work in a Micra or a Note everyday. (It's lucky I don't fit in either).

Other gripes that shouldn't happen:

> Tyres at inflated prices and limited stock. If the dealers insist on a monopoly with Dunlop at least they shouldn't run out of stock FFS!

> Slight scrape on the wing. Dealer wants £650 to repair and can't guarantee a paint match! Quote: "Please note some Nissan colours are only available direct from Nissan and they give a no colour match guarantee RESPRAY ONLY" It's not even silver!

> Slight scrape on 1 alloy. No touch up paint available and recommends all 4 wheels are resprayed. 

Still love the car and will keep it for the forseeable future, but would be very worried if I still had it out of warranty....


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

I think I'm right in saying that Nissan do not use a twin pack paint on the 35 and more and more cars are being sprayed in softer water based paint these days ( some paints bad for the enviroment blah blah blah) .If my car gets dinged or badly chipped over time I will have a respray in a hard finish :thumbsup:


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Clearly lack of parts, either from a stock perspective (or never available, like paint) is not acceptable.

I wouldn't stand for a field engineer taking 2 weeks to visit.



Paul_G said:


> OK, my turn I guess. Car brilliant. Agree with all the positives that have been posted. But I too had those niggling worries and then my Pedestrian Safety system went off at 20mph with no collision.....
> 
> > 2 weeks have passed. Still no word how Nissan are going to deal with my car. Last I heard was they are waiting for a field engineer.
> > Apparently it's going to cost 10k to fix. I say apparently as I have been told this second hand by someone who was at the dealers and questioned what had happened.
> ...


----------



## sync1 (May 26, 2010)

*when* i get mine i don't plan on tuning/modding it except a Y pipe for better sound but the main thing concerning me is the Pedestrian Safety system going off and being hit with a massive bill. I've read of slight bumps and even hitting birds setting it off. Just how common is this going off by slight bumps?


----------



## Jamesp (May 4, 2010)

I smashed in to a squirrel the other day at a pretty mean pace and it didn't leave a mark.


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

Paul_G said:


> OK, my turn I guess. Car brilliant. Agree with all the positives that have been posted. But I too had those niggling worries and then my Pedestrian Safety system went off at 20mph with no collision.....
> 
> > 2 weeks have passed. Still no word how Nissan are going to deal with my car. Last I heard was they are waiting for a field engineer.
> > Apparently it's going to cost 10k to fix. I say apparently as I have been told this second hand by someone who was at the dealers and questioned what had happened.
> ...


Feel your pain re the bonnet issue...hope Nissan get it sorted soon. THey should have given you a decent temp car at the outset! With regard to the paint costs and wheel issues......it's the same with Merc, Lambo, and most of the Italian fast cars. You either pay through the nose via the dealer, who in most cases farms the work out to a Third party paint shop, or you shop around. I needed a new rear 1/4 panel and respray. My £4000 quote was eventually paid for (without Insurers involvement) at £2500! As for wheel scuffs, Middlehursts do wheel touch up paint for a tenner! I've used mine a lot as I'm not going to do any wheel scuff repairs until I need tyres. 

It's a fantastic car and I never stop grinning every time I press the start button. Yes it clonks at slow speed and the brakes squeal when they get bored, but nothing comes close at £60K! You could spend £140K on a Lambo and have a lot more to worry about! 

Keep plaguing Nissan customer services! Even if the parts have to come from Japan it's quick by air! 

Good luck.


----------



## Rampant (Jan 27, 2010)

Zed Ed said:


> Want piece of mind = buy micra
> Want best fun ever = buy GTR


That is an indefensible closed minded sentiment.

Allow me to present an analogy...

Want best fun ever = bet £10k on the roulette wheel against a 0 result. Win gets you precisely nothing. Lose your stake when 0 results. *Spin the wheel repeatedly.*

Doesn't sound like the best fun in the world to me!

(BTW it's peace of mind)

I understand that there are not "legions" of owners with blown transmissions. However, and please correct me if I am wrong, when the GTR was first being introduced to the UK the position of Nissan UK was that if the launch control was enabled then goodbye warranty. Clearly, publicly at least, things changed quite quickly after the public outcry after which the launch control software was modified bringing its use inside the warranty conditions.

This is not the kind of approach that fills me (and others, clearly) with great confidence that Nissan will do "the right thing" come claim time.

I do drive my cars very hard indeed - just makes me think a GTR **might** be a time-bomb. I do stress the word might, but the potential consequences are no mere trifle...

I do have a keen desire to own an R35, but I think I may wait awhile and monitor developments. Meanwhile I'll be sprinting my evo in the search for the _second _best fun ever. Only messing:thumbsup:

Cheerz

Mark H


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

sync1 said:


> *when* i get mine i don't plan on tuning/modding it except a Y pipe for better sound but the main thing concerning me is the Pedestrian Safety system going off and being hit with a massive bill. I've read of slight bumps and even hitting birds setting it off. Just how common is this going off by slight bumps?


If it goes off by itself any bill will be Nissans for 3 years and more if you extend the warranty. I think it's an isolated issue (but a pain to those affected) and I'm sure speed bumps are not to blame. I'm no technical guy but presume the thing is triggered by sensors when there is physical frontal impact. I've got speed mountains here and the car gets banged about all the time. Things go wrong. Lumps of metal when all said and done, albeit expensive lumps! You are gonna love it!


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

Rampant said:


> That is an indefensible closed minded sentiment.
> 
> Allow me to present an analogy...
> 
> ...


Pop along to the Porsche forum and you'll see a catalogue of PDK transmission failures, then along to Lamborghini and it will be clutch issues. Cars go wrong, and guaranteed if it does the owner will (quite rightly) vent their anger on here. The fact that thousands of us are having the best fun ever is overlooked. Mind you going from 3rd to 2nd gear when accelerating hard is not good for the mind! Bloody paddles.....or maybe I need to learn my left from my right..or is it the other way!


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

waltong said:


> Pop along to the Porsche forum and you'll see a catalogue of PDK transmission failures, then along to Lamborghini and it will be clutch issues. Cars go wrong, and guaranteed if it does the owner will (quite rightly) vent their anger on here. The fact that thousands of us are having the best fun ever is overlooked. Mind you going from 3rd to 2nd gear when accelerating hard is not good for the mind! Bloody paddles.....or maybe I need to learn my left from my right..or is it the other way!


Re: Lamborghini - when the Diablo came out I remember some journos got hold of one and ragged it so hard that after only three full on max revs & drop the clutch starts the plate was ruined and had to be replaced! It's not what you'd expect from a car costing that sort of money. Damage through abuse happens and cars go wrong for no apparent reason. I agree that plenty of us are enjoying the GTR experience and may never suffer any adverse aspects to that.


----------



## imattersuk (Nov 28, 2008)

I seriously considered a DB9 before buying the GTR but a quick visit to the AM forum quickly changed my mind about that.

Electrical issues, soft paint, poor quality audio, various mechanical issues, premature seat / leather wear, the worlds worst sat nav, a pretty big list, add to that 15MPG and servicing that's as bad if not more expensive than the GTR and all of a sudden what should be a great car is an extremely unattractive proposition.

I would add I did stop recently to have a quick look at the cars on offer at a local AM dealership and yes the seats were awful showing signs of heavy use on low mileage cars, stone chipping was also horrendous on most of them.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Rampant said:


> That is an indefensible closed minded sentiment.
> 
> Allow me to present an analogy...
> 
> ...


Thanks for the typo correction :thumbsup:

I'd say the GTR is a £60K bet where you get back at least £120k every time you drive it. So it is a game you win on.

The product landscape, IMHO, is of a vast majority of very satisfied customers... and I mean, dripping with satisfaction. There are globally a small number of problem cases and then a few people who don't own one, feeling concerned about the vehicle's durability.

As for LC, well I don't think the GTR lacks acceleration, and so for me LC remains unused.

As for the LC1 matter, well I'm sure if you dialed up 4.5k revs in your Evo and repeatedly dumped the clutch, then it would quickly fail. I expect you would pat yourself on the back and say 'what a man I am,' rather than, ' oh, my car is [email protected]'


----------



## Rampant (Jan 27, 2010)

Zed Ed said:


> As for the LC1 matter, well I'm sure if you dialed up 4.5k revs in your Evo and repeatedly dumped the clutch, then it would quickly fail. I expect you would pat yourself on the back and say 'what a man I am,' rather than, ' oh, my car is [email protected]'



You are quite right - the standard clutch will do at the most 6 launches before expiring. (Then again, my 46k mile IX is still on the original clutch). However - fit a twin plate and the entire transmission will likely survive repeated launches. It isn't all plain sailing, though... I have replaced the original AYC rear diff when the main bearing began to whine. Out of warranty, and therefore at personal expense, I might add... but this job plus a full service weighed in at less than £1.5k. Not pocket money, but seems affordable next to a replacement GTR transmission.

The point is that launching an evo is, by definition, abuse.
Utilising the designed-in method of launching a GTR cannot, in any conscience, be termed abuse. The system is included, is described in user literature, and is very easily invoked by mere button selections. Its use cannot therefore be somehow "using the car other than designed/sanctioned/envisioned"...

The durability of the GTR would not normally be a great concern - for me or any customer. Faults are, after all, pretty isolated. The way Nissan have chosen to address warranty claims, however, does give great cause for concern. This only serves to compound the potential anxiety borne from the notion that _perhaps_ there is a design flaw with the gearbox mechanicals. The very same *known* design flaw that, in all probability, precipitated the UK organisation to specifically exclude launch control usage from warranty terms.

So now we have a modified LC that is included in the warranty terms. How so? It must somehow be less cruel on the gearbox. But without using it a customer can never access the *technically specified* standing start performance. Do we believe that the LC is _NOT _cruel. Or is it merely _LESS_ cruel on mechanicals? Is _less _cruel sufficient to fully protect the weakest link in the gearbox from failure?

Most importantly - will a potential failure be honoured by warranty guarantee? In all honesty, if there were no causes for customer concern in this 1 question, then the durability issue wouldn't have become an issue! (except, perhaps, in damaging the residuals of cars beyond the warranty period!).

All I'm doing here is putting some potential customers' concerns into writing, and hopefully not in an unfair way... maybe balancing out the posts saying "go on just buy 1 - and don't put any more thought into the possible consequences".

Like I said, I do covet my own GTR. Soon enough 

Cheerz

Mark H


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Rampant said:


> You are quite right - the standard clutch will do at the most 6 launches before expiring. (Then again, my 46k mile IX is still on the original clutch). However - fit a twin plate and the entire transmission will likely survive repeated launches. It isn't all plain sailing, though... I have replaced the original AYC rear diff when the main bearing began to whine. Out of warranty, and therefore at personal expense, I might add... but this job plus a full service weighed in at less than £1.5k. Not pocket money, but seems affordable next to a replacement GTR transmission.
> 
> The point is that launching an evo is, by definition, abuse.
> Utilising the designed-in method of launching a GTR cannot, in any conscience, be termed abuse. The system is included, is described in user literature, and is very easily invoked by mere button selections. Its use cannot therefore be somehow "using the car other than designed/sanctioned/envisioned"...
> ...


Mark,

I don't know how many broken GTR transmissions you know of in the UK but the ones I've read about mainly seem to be electro-mechanical faults (solenoids etc). There have been photos on here detailing a broken gearset, but from my understanding it was in the States, was LC1 and and had repeatedly been launched (20 times + in a row). No manufacturer could ever be expected to honour warranty on this kind of damage. With regard to the use of launch control, it still seems to be a grey area as to if it really exists, there's certainly no button that says Launch on it. Yes, lots has been talked about on this subject by Nissan and the customers as to it's existence and it's fair to say the car can be launched using certain parameters. I have not used this facility as the acceleration is so fierce anyway I really don't feel the need to on road use. If I out accelerate someone from a standstill (not my style anyway), they aren't going to notice whether I launched or just nailed it!

I think what it all boils down to is what do you want to do with the car? If you want a seriously fast road car that will see off most takers, then this is the car for you. If you want to go drag racing, it could also be the car for you and this is where you will get to use launch control. People who drag race cars know things are going to break and presumably have the money to fix them. That then takes you back to affordability. If you can afford to break something then you are less likely to be bothered if, and when it does break.

Looking at the replies you have received, they appear to be from people highlighting the fact that their cars are great, have had no problems but acknowledge that there have been some issues, minor ones, which have become causes for concern to potential buyers such as yourself. I ordered my car before it was even possible to have a test drive, see one or even sit in one but my expectations have been exceeded. To balance it all a bit further you have to remember that there are far more UK owners of this car than those that use this forum. I feel sure that if the fault list was that great then more of those owners would be on here airing their grievances.

Good luck with the decision making process.

Regards, TAZZMAXX


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

TAZZMAXX said:


> the ones I've read about mainly seem to be electro-mechanical faults (solenoids etc).


or doing doughnuts


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

Sorry to add a little fuel to this fire , *But today* 
I asked the question, can I extend my warranty on my new car, the answer was *NOTHING IS on offer* from Nissan!!!! :bawling:
Anyone asked this question and had a positive answer. If Nissan do not offer some sort of warranty after 3 years the RV will be very low.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

JohnE90M3 said:


> Sorry to add a little fuel to this fire , *But today*
> I asked the question, can I extend my warranty on my new car, the answer was *NOTHING IS on offer* from Nissan!!!! :bawling:
> Anyone asked this question and had a positive answer.


I would suspect that answer is more along the lines of...

"The GTR has only been out for 1 year in the UK market and as such Nissan GB hasnt even given extended warranties a thought yet as it'll be another 2 years before we have to, and we've been too busy not doing other important stuff"

I suspect they will offer something in 18-24 months time. Considering my old Porker's warranty was £900 a year from Porsche, I'm not expecting a cheap one for my GTR...


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

My E39 M5 warranty was just under a grand.

I would envisage around £1500 minimum on the GTR - more importantly will be the list of "conditions"!!

D


----------



## CasperBxl (May 17, 2010)

Rampant said:


> The point is that launching an evo is, by definition, abuse.
> Utilising the designed-in method of launching a GTR cannot, in any conscience, be termed abuse. The system is included, is described in user literature, and is very easily invoked by mere button selections.



Hi all,

As far as I know, and by many interviews by the Chief GTR designer, the Nissan GTR does NOT HAVE Launch Control, and neither does any official manual refer to launch control. It has a system to get out of mud and when you're stuck in snow. And is to my knowledge always been explained by Nissan technicians as being just that and nothing more.

The mention that 'it is easy to do' does not hold water (sorry), in a manual car you don't even need a button, but it still is abusing the car.


The people from the press and media like smoking tires and squealing cars, but Nissan never said it is a LC. The button in the car does not say LC either.
Some builds of car do have an LC button, and it is clearly marked as such.
(like in a Ferrari or some Porsche's now)

There are multiple video's on YouTube where Nissan shows that simply accelerating is faster then brake-launching the car with this creatively found LC.

But what I'm not agreeing with (but this is a result of the abuse by only some people) is that you loose the warranty by turning "traction control" off.
:nervous: The additions to the warranty exclusion are the result of people blowing-up their trans by abusing the system, and then claiming Nissan for the repairs. Probably Nissan cannot tell if the Trans broke by a technical failure or by abusing the system to launch the car, so they need to make the exclusion general. 

I think that in court Nissan would have a hard time explaining why you CAN turn something off with a button they put in, but at the same time forbid you from doing so. Then they should make the system so that it reengages the TC as soon as the car drives more then 5meters or so.

... just my personal observation ... I still find it abnormal that you cannot DRIVE with the system off (and not use it to launch the car)...

Explained by Nissan Chief Vehicle Engineer Kazutoshi Mizuno:
YouTube - 2010 GT-R Launch Control Controversy Explained on video
Explanation starts at 3:13.


And I advise any person asking me about the car that it is the best one I had thus far .... and probably will ever have.

Great car!! I use it in town, on the highway and on small (bad) country roads.
I love it!!! :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## imattersuk (Nov 28, 2008)

JohnE90M3 said:


> Sorry to add a little fuel to this fire , *But today*
> I asked the question, can I extend my warranty on my new car, the answer was *NOTHING IS on offer* from Nissan!!!! :bawling:
> Anyone asked this question and had a positive answer. If Nissan do not offer some sort of warranty after 3 years the RV will be very low.


Come on John be fair, Nissan need to have at least 2 years of data to see what breaks so it can be excluded from any extended warranty, isn't that what all manufacturers do ?


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

imattersuk said:


> Come on John be fair, Nissan need to have at least 2 years of data to see what breaks so it can be excluded from any extended warranty, isn't that what all manufacturers do ?


 Can't really agree with that Pete, but understand were your coming from, it wont stop me getting one but listening to a sales guy tell a prospective buyer, that after 3 years, they are not sure if one is going to be on offer, well.:thumbsup:


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

imattersuk said:


> Come on John be fair, Nissan need to have at least 2 years of data to see what breaks so it can be excluded from any extended warranty, isn't that what all manufacturers do ?


But at least you will get to enjoy a few extra care-free years from your glovebox lid


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

JohnE90M3 said:


> Can't really agree with that Pete, but understand were your coming from, it wont stop me getting one but listening to a sales guy tell a prospective buyer, that after 3 years, they are not sure if one is going to be on offer, well.:thumbsup:


In all fairness John, you dont come across as the type of guy that keeps a car for 3 years.

My twopenneth on the car. 13 months in, no probs what so ever. With regards to HPCs. I'm lucky as i'm local to mine, if i need anything i just nip in. With regards to how they fix / cope with problems i couldnt say & hope i never have to .

Servicing costs, i agree could be cheaper esp when you look at the likes of Lichfields. I just wish there was somewhere a bit more local to me like them that i could trust.


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

sin said:


> In all fairness John, you dont come across as the type of guy that keeps a car for 3 years.
> 
> My twopenneth on the car. 13 months in, no probs what so ever. With regards to HPCs. I'm lucky as i'm local to mine, if i need anything i just nip in. With regards to how they fix / cope with problems i couldnt say & hope i never have to .
> 
> Servicing costs, i agree could be cheaper esp when you look at the likes of Lichfields. I just wish there was somewhere a bit more local to me like them that i could trust.


 Yea your right I would not keep it 3 years, BUT I want good RV when it goes.:thumbsup:


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

Zed Ed said:


> But at least you will get to enjoy a few extra care-free years from your glovebox lid


 LOL  Love it.


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

JohnE90M3 said:


> Yea your right I would not keep it 3 years, BUT I want good RV when it goes.:thumbsup:


Hi.

I'm sure the GTR won an award in the U.S (on the Nissan US website) for best residual values in class. Must be a good sign for us UK owners.


----------

